# Ugh sick.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure what caused it, but boy am I not feeling good. Perhaps it was the shrimp at lunch.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

That sucks! Hope you get better. Getting sick during the holidays is the worst!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

My father had the 24hr flu. Thinks its starting to make its way aorund.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

atleast it was after the main part and I feel much better than last night.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I may have caught it from you lol 
im sick today yuck...........


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You should never ever eat your shrimp Get Well soon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL you got it from meee....

Happy you are doing better sunstar :3


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OHHH the pain ...I am sooo sick .
last time it was 6 weeks grrr .
not from you cid , starts with caugh ends with sinutitus ill have to see the dr this time cant handle 6 weeks of this .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It appeared to be over shortly after tossing my cookies. I seem to get sickish at this time of year. Wonder what does it.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, my wife got sick on the weekend and is still sick. My daughter was sick for a night but recovered quickly. She seems to get sick all the time around this season too. It could also be the crazy weather we've been having.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that hope everyone ok soon .

Me well i hopr this pain stops soon ...........going back to bed where i been all day ...........gn


----------

